# Hilfe! WoW hängt sich immer auf



## Don´t try me (19. Februar 2009)

Hi liebe buffed Community ich habe ein problem jedes mal wenn ich anfange WoW zu spielen hängt es sich samt meinen Pc nach kurzer zeit auf :-(
Ich habe WoW neu instaliert und repariert meinen Pc auf Viren überprüft.
Ich habe keine ahnung woran das liegen kann wäre freundlich wenn ich mir weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## direct-Gaming (19. Februar 2009)

Sry für die blöde Antwort aber: Windows neu installieren oder ggf. neuen Rechner kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne mal im Ernst... neuinstalliert hast du schon.. was passiert denn genau? Bleibt der rechner stehen? Blue screen? Tritt das Problem nur bei WOW auf oder auch bei anderen Spielen?


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

Das Problem hatte mein Mann. Eine seiner Festplatten war defekt und hat Chrashs von WoW verursacht, wie auch immer das zusammenhängt. Hast du mehrere Platten im Case?


----------



## Don´t try me (19. Februar 2009)

Es bleibt einfach alles stehen und es tut sich gar nichts mehr windows hab ich die tage auch neu instalierrt und es dieses problem hab ich seit dem letztem patch hat ja vorher auch alles super funktioniert^^  und das ist nur bei WoW so


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Hast Du Zonealarm installiert? Dann könnte es sein dass er Dich danach fragen will ob Du den Internetverkehr für WoW zulässt und dabei abschmierst. So ergehts meinem doch recht älteren PC auch, den ich ab und zu mal nutze wenn ich grad aufm Laptop was mache und in WoW ins AH geh oder sowas.
Das lässt sich umgehn indem Du WoW startest, mit ALT+TAB zu Windows wechselst, ihm den Zugiff erlaubst und dann wieder ins WoW wechselst. Das musst Du nach jedem Patch einmal tun.


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

Also kann dir nur raten: 

1. Falls du mehrere Festplatten hast, klemm mal die nicht Windoof Platten ab und eine nach der nächsten wieder dran und schau obs daran liegt.

2. Lass deine RAMs prüfen. Manchmal liegts daran.

3. Sämtliche Hardware neue Treiber drauf. Manchmal isses nen Treiberkonflikt.

Und wenn nichts mehr hilft:
Ab zum PC Doktor. Der wirds schon finden.


----------



## Don´t try me (19. Februar 2009)

Ok danke für eure hilfe werd gleich mal alles ausprobieren :-)


----------



## FieserFiesling (19. Februar 2009)

hattest du windows nur neuinstalliert, oder vorangehend auch formatiert?


----------



## Shubunki (19. Februar 2009)

Stehen die Chars in irgendwelchen großen Städten rum?.. wenn ja, müsste er sich gar nicht erst richtig einloggen können.. in dem Fall läge es nur bedingt an eurem REchner


----------



## fabdiem (19. Februar 2009)

wie wärs mal mit grafik-einstellungen runter schrauben?

mein alter rechner is sogar auf der mittleren abgeschissen

oder kundendienst von blizz mal kontaktieren

oder neuen rechner kaufen


tante edit meint außerdem dass es vielleicht an der verbindung zum internet liegen könnte


----------



## Descartes (19. Februar 2009)

Hatte damals 5min standbilder ab und an, manchmal sogar totales Standbild und nur noch ton, sodass ich nicht 
gewusst habe, wie es weiter gehen soll.
Irgendwer meinte mal grafikkartentreiber aktuallisieren fals der veraltet oder bisl schaden genommen hat.
Seitdem gings einwandfrei, bis ich von mein ersten Gesselen Lohn, einen neuen pc gekauft hab statt das geld zu versaufen.


----------



## Berghammer71 (19. Februar 2009)

1. alle Addons aus - testen
2. Cache Ordner Wtb,wtf löschen (sicherheitskopie) - testen
3. Wow Repair - testen
4. Virenscanner auch mal aus - testen^^
5. Treiber aktualiseren erneuern, Grafik, Mainboard und sound..ja genau - testen^^

Ist das alles nix gewesen, kommt nur noch ein Hardwareprob in Frage.

Abrauchende Grakas melden sich schon mal mit schwarzen Schirm, man kommt eigentlich aber noch zurück
auf den desktop.

Besorg dir jemanden der sich auskennt der soll deine Speicher-Ram Geschwindigkeit etwas runtersetzen - tipp ich übrigens drauf.

Ist es auch nix gewesen - oja, dann wirds kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub bis hier sieht man schon das es einige Stunden dauern kann - ev. über neuen Rechnerkauf nachdenken.

Dem widerspricht natürlich die Aussage das alles andere läuft - aber am Ende soner Fehlersuchtour hab
ich festgestellt das Tage draufgehen können - viel Zeit also.

Zuletzt suchte ich den Fehler das in Warhammer ein Hauptchar langsam geladen wird, geschlagene 2 Wochen und einige google Zeit später kam dann die erlösende Antwort das es mal Spiel selbst liegt (ist aber kein Problem) vom
GM. Das tritt da bei manchen ohne Muster auf - aber ich hab ja mehr Chars.

Ich bedaure jeden mit son Fehler, ich würd erstmal Speichergeschwindigkeit runterstellen, das war damals bei 
mir in WoW der einzig Frustfaktor - erst durch tipp von jemanden anderen kam ich drauf. (7 Tage mit 20 min crash
back to desktop)


----------



## Demonstratix (19. Februar 2009)

Habe das selbe Problem, passiert auch hin und wieder bei anderen Programmen oder wenn ich auf die 2te Festplatte zugreifen will. Also bei mir war es definitiv eine defekte Festplatte/bzw. Controller der Festplatte.


----------



## mellowd (19. Februar 2009)

wieder die berühmte frage:

was steht im ereignislog?


----------

